# PCOS & IUI



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Really new at this so sorry if I have posted this wrongly. Just wondered how people with PCOS were finding the IUI experience. We have been trying IUI since April 2005 but because of overstimulation, clinic closed & changing injection doses, we have only actually managed to have 3 bastings all BFN's.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya, would just like to take this opportunity to welcome you to Fertility Friends, you have posted in the right place for any IUI questions, not sure how many of the girls here have pcos but hopefully you will get a good response, if not I will move the post in a few days to the pcos board and see if you get more help there, good luck Cx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Linzi,

I have PCO and have had over-stimulation on Clomid so I've only been on 25mg for my IUI's. This most recent one I had lots of follies but only one dominated but I got a BFP so it can be done!

What drugs have you been on? Do you have Male Factor issues or just PCO? What are your clinic suggesting?

Clinic closed on weekends - hate it! Are you NHS or private

I hope we can help in some way and I hope you get a BFP soon.

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks Charlie for the reply.
Think I have finally managed to work out how to put the footnotes on. 

The frustrating thing for us is that we know it can be done because it worked once before. Unfortunately it did not happen this time and our consultant refused to keep us on chlomid for longer than 6 months.

We have been on Gonal F at various dosages as I keep overstimulating on it. Just before christmas we were changed to Puregon and seemed to  do fine although only one dominant follicle but BFN. The clinic in there wisdom then decided to up the Puregon to get more follicles and as you can probably guess that then resulted in me overstimulating again so treatment abandoned. Currrently waiting for AF when the clinic say they will go back to the dosage we had before christmas!!

We are NHS and have only 3 shots left though at this rate it could be next christmas before we actually get to complete them. 

How many IUI's did you have?
Thanks for replying
Linzi32


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi,

i have pco and my dh has low sperm count... we did a round of ivf with the d/reg & stimms, got too 3x days b4 e/c and eded up converting to IUI ...

this resulted in a mirical BFP last friday and we are over the moon.... so against all odd's (male/female factor) we did it!!!  



Sweetcheeks xxx


----------

